# Tabellen ändern die größe, sollen es aber nicht.



## Daykill (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein problem.

Ich habe hier auf der Seite Links und Rechts ein kleines navigations menü. Dies soll immer die gleiche größe behalten. Aber sobald etwas mehr text in der mitte der seite steht wachsen die beiden menüleisten (links und rechts) mit. Wie kann ich dies Unterdrücken?


Ich habe mal 2 Bilder angehängt damit das ganze etwas deutlicher wird.

Hier nun auch noch der quelltext


```
<html><head></head>
<body bgcolor="#00539a" topmargin=0 marginheight=0 text="#0045ff" link="#0045ff" vlink="#0066ff" alink="#0066ff">
<table align="center" background="tablebg.gif" width="851" cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 border=0 height=100%>
	<tr>
		<td colspan="8" background="head1.jpg" border="0" height="131">
			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="66">
			</td>
		<td background="menu.gif" width="170" height="70">
			</td>
		<td width="22">&nbsp;
			</td>
		<td background="stegInhalt.gif" width="170" height="70">
			</td>
		<td width="198">&nbsp;
			</td>
		<td width="20">&nbsp;
			</td>
		<td background="links.gif" width="170" height="70">
			</td>
		<td>&nbsp;
			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="66">
			</td>
		<td width="170" background="bgmenu.gif" rowspan=2 valign="top">


			Hier stehen bald ganz viele Menu Punkte





			</td>
		<td width="22">
			</td>
		<td background="inhalt.gif" width="170" height="31">
			</td>
		<td width="198">&nbsp;
			</td>
		<td width="20">&nbsp;
			</td>
		<td width="170" background="bgmenu.gif" rowspan=2 valign="top">



			Hier stehen bald ganz viele Links




			</td>
		<td>&nbsp;
			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="66">
			</td>

		<td width="22">
			</td>
		<td colspan=2 background="bginhalt.gif" width="368" rowspan="2" valign="top">




		Hier steht bald ganz viel text
		</td>
		<td width="20">
			</td>
		<td>&nbsp;
			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="66">
			</td>
		<td valign="top"> <img src="endmenu.gif" width="170" height="18">
			</td>
		<td width="22">
			</td>
		<td width="20">
			</td>
		<td valign="top"> <img src="endmenu.gif" width="170" height="18">
			</td>
		<td>&nbsp;
			</td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td width="66">
			</td>
		<td  width="170">
			</td>
		<td width="22">
			</td>
		<td colspan=2 valign=top><img src="endinhalt.gif" width="368" border="0">
			</td>
		<td width="20">
			</td>
		<td width="170">
			</td>
		<td>&nbsp;
			</td>
	</tr>
	
<tr>
<td colspan=8 align=center valign=bottom><font color="#000000">&copy; by <a href="mailto:-------------@lycos.de">***Mein Name***</a></font>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


Ich sage schonmal danke für die antworten.....

Wenn ihr noch mehr Infos braucht sagt bescheid


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juni 2006)

Das „Problem“ bei Tabellen ist, dass alle Zellen aufgrund des Layouts fest miteinander verbunden sind. Daher solltest du die einzelnen Elemente von einander unabhängig machen. Du könntest etwa die einzelnen Inhalte in zusätzliche div-Elemente packen.


----------



## Daykill (15. Juni 2006)

danke für deine schnelle antowrt....

nur habe ich da ein kleines problem... Ich habe noch nie mit div gearbeitet.

Wenn ich jetzt damit arbeiten würde, ist dass dann so in der art als wenn ich folien aufeinander legen würde? (Könnte ein dummes beispiel sein, kp)?

Werd mich ma umschauen was das so ist.

Danke

MfG
Daykill


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juni 2006)

Nein, ein div-Element haben semantisch keine Bedeutung und dienen der allgemeinen Strukturierung eines Dokuments. Sie gehören zu den Block-Level-Elementen und werden daher ähnlich wie ein p-Element dargestellt.
Erst durch eine Änderung ihrer Positionierungseigenschaft können sie – wie aber auch fast jedes andere Element – als Ebenen übereinander dargestellt werden.


----------

